# Diesel performance parts?



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I remember a couple threads on that, but I don't think that anything has been developed yet. I am sure others will know more than I do. Mine is bone stock and will stay that way.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Mine will likely stay stock too but if I were to modify it I would send my ECU to a tuner in the UK. They have been tuning EDC17's for a while now. The ECU is encrypted so it has to be cracked open and put on a bench and flashed at the processor. I would also try to get a clone of my stock ECU. I would have the tuner delete the EGR, DPF, SCR. I would make a custom exhaust and let it breath. The tuners in the US most likely wouldn't do it because of EPA regs. All this would be fun but it would probably cost a couple of thousand bucks by the time it was all done. This ECU cant be spoke to through the OBD2 port so its unlikely we will see any plug and play devices or emulators. At the end of the day its just not worth it to me.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Fleece currently has tuning out.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

Considering we use the same air filter as the 1.4t engine, I would assume that a CAI designed for the 1.4t would work with ours too. Not positive though. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

would the resonator delete work on these engines?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

kfr291 said:


> would the resonator delete work on these engines?


Yes, same process. The thread has at least 1 diesel commenter from the last time I saw it bumped to the top. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

kfr291 said:


> would the resonator delete work on these engines?


I have done that already. Didn't notice a difference really though

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh, the performance mods.  Here is what I have found...

Suspension: All Cruze struts/coilovers/springs will fit ours. There are chassis braces, sway bars, & strut bars. Handling can be be really good with these cars. One poster has exceeded 1g on the track with suspension mods.

Brakes: I haven't been able to source the discs yet. I am sure its only a matter of time before the correct slotted discs are on sale, and someone confirms the proper pads. Once that is done, you should be able to buy HP or EBC pads to increase braking.

Wheels/Tires: Increase performance by reducing rotating mass. Motegi racing makes 15.6lb 17" wheel that I've been eyeing as a stock replacement. Also switch to high grip tires for even more cornering performance.

Intake: K&N cotton panel filter - debatable upgrade but worth the $42 from Amazon. Remove the resonator, and when you pop the front bumper, pull out the rest of the snorkel. Fresh air enters the fender area via vents in the front pan, ensuring plenty of air to the airbox. There is no aftermarket CAI available for the Diesel. 

Exhaust: Nothing to see here. Literally. There are no mufflers, no resonators, no sound control at all. Everything in the exhaust line is for emission control. By law, nobody will remove any of it unless you are offroad use only.

Turbo system: Intercooler can be moved to in front of the A/C condensor. The stock intercooler is HUGE. I would sway twice as big as the 1.4T intercooler from my Sonic. There is a company out there that makes a BOV for all diesels, but it really isn't needed on our tiny motors.

Fuel & Tuning: Fleece performance in Indiana makes a 30/40/50 tune and sells it with a hand held programmer. While 200hp doesn't sound like much, it does bump us up to 320-330 TQ. This is the theoretical limit of the Aisin Transmission. They are also developing larger injectors. While they have tackled the Cruze Diesel project with quite a bit of enthusiasm, it will take more interest from the community for them to continue to develop more performance parts.

Adding Lightness: Besides getting yourself to the gym, there is a host of lightweight parts and things you can do to increase lightness. Our cars are already much heavier than our gas counterparts. Start with taking out the sound insulation from under the engine cover. Seibon and a couple other companies make Carbon Fiber parts, such as trunk lids, hoods, and fenders. You can probably pull a couple hundred pounds out of the car without resorting to scraping tar or removing important items. Heck, removing the bumper beams can save you almost another hundred pounds. The good news is they don't attach to any body parts. The bad news is you destroy your low speed crash worthiness (high speed is maintained by your crumple zones)

Lights: Increase lighting performance by doing the headlight harness upgrade and getting good bulbs. You can gut your lights and install projectors and HIDs. I have switched to high performance LEDs in my turn signals, running lights and brake lights, making the car much more visible.

Ok, the list goes on, but these are the main points. Pick where you want to start, and begin saving up some $$ because increasing your cars performance is ultimately an expensive money losing path.


----------



## CRUZE20TD (May 8, 2014)

kfr291 said:


> would the resonator delete work on these engines?


the dieel do not have a resonator or muffler..its just a catalytic converter, but I believe they call it something different than a cat


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Wanted to mention in response to Danny5's comment on exhaust...yes the exhaust is a pain because its all set up and designed around the emission control system. However! while it is illegal and ill advised in places where you have vehicle inspections, there are diesel tuners that will turn a blind eye and for the right price remove the entire DEF and emission systems, replace your entire exhaust with a turbo back high flow, and tune your ECU to accept it all and run without the bullshit DEF system. Never actually seen it done on a cruze yet. However I know it'll bump a 2013 397hp duramax to about 600hp, and the right techs here will do the job for about $1500. Might be worth looking into if you want a significant performance increase.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I hear the Cruze has some fairly specific encryption on it that makes it difficult to figure out. This will make the number of shops willing to tune the Diesel fairly small. But if you live near Indiana, I bet Fleece can do it.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

CRUZE20TD said:


> the dieel do not have a resonator or muffler..its just a catalytic converter, but I believe they call it something different than a cat


called SCR selective catalylist reduction for reducing nox when injected with urea.


----------



## hondarider552 (Jun 16, 2014)

I plan on using the nitrous from my duramax and put a small jet post intercooler on the Cruze and give it a shot, we will see.


----------



## buickanddeere (Sep 3, 2014)

Water injection at the intercooler discharge will lower EGT. No EGR would be required at WOT. Huge increase in combustion efficiency.
Some sort of dump pipe T'd in between the turbo and the particulate filter and cutout that operates at WOT . This would reduce back pressure and increase delta P across the turbo's turbine . 
Added benefit of less carbon build up in the particulate filter during those +50HP blasts.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I know this is an old post but I feel like we should update it. It's been a while since the last post and it would be nice to know if anything new is out for the diesel. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

The Amsoil diesel fuel additives work really good too


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

You notice a difference?


I know one of my main questions I have is do they make a cai for the diesel yet? Would putting a cai on the diesel let you hear the turbo? Other than the pull I get from about 1800-2600rpm you wouldn't believe me if I told you it was a turbo diesel because you never hear it. I think I've heard it maybe 4 times in the last year. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## rajon (Mar 11, 2015)

In the early 2000's I took a brand new 2002 Buick Regal GS from bone stock to a [email protected] in 2005. Granted, there was significant aftermarket support due to the Grand Prix GTP fanbois but I see great potential in this little car. 

The DEF annoys me and I live in Michigan - the land of no emission inspections. I would love to see black smoke come out of my tail pipe. I sense a project coming. Thanks all for posting, any and all ideas are valuable.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I have no emissions here either but I'd be worried about my warranty. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## rajon (Mar 11, 2015)

money_man said:


> I have no emissions here either but I'd be worried about my warranty.
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


They (the dealer) have to prove whatever modification you did caused the failure you want them to fix. For instance you put a CAI on the car and the radio dies - they would be idiots to deny the warranty claim. I am not sure how it works in other states let alone other countries so it is probably worth looking up if you are interested in such a pursuit.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Yeah, not sure how it works in Canada. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

AEM & K&N are in development currently.


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

AEM has a prototype intake system... Should be available for the public soon...


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I wish we would be offered more than a cold air intake


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Can we go ahead and do a full update on this or a new one thats a sticky?


----------



## Vsandmnv (4 d ago)

Maybe I haven’t found an update list. I’m curious if anything has come to fruition with some performance parts? I’m tempted to buy a used manifold port it a little and have it jet hot coated with some ceramic coating. I was also thinking about having the turbo messaged a little and ceramic coated too. Anyone tried this?


----------



## AdrianCTD (10 mo ago)

Vsandmnv said:


> Maybe I haven’t found an update list. I’m curious if anything has come to fruition with some performance parts? I’m tempted to buy a used manifold port it a little and have it jet hot coated with some ceramic coating. I was also thinking about having the turbo messaged a little and ceramic coated too. Anyone tried this?


not much aftermarket options out there for us. I would really be interested in aftermarket intercooler pipes cold/hot sides, but I’ve yet to find anything.


----------



## Vsandmnv (4 d ago)

AdrianCTD said:


> not much aftermarket options out there for us. I would really be interested in aftermarket intercooler pipes cold/hot sides, but I’ve yet to find anything.


You let me know! I did find a cold air setup, and found it hilarious that the complaint was it had a lot of turbo noise. All I could think was Heck yeah I'm in! I've been kicking around having a used exhaust manifold cleaned up and ceramic coated to help with some exhaust scavenging. I wonder if anyone on here has used the blanket on the exhaust side of the turbo?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Vsandmnv said:


> You let me know! I did find a cold air setup, and found it hilarious that the complaint was it had a lot of turbo noise. All I could think was Heck yeah I'm in! I've been kicking around having a used exhaust manifold cleaned up and ceramic coated to help with some exhaust scavenging. I wonder if anyone on here has used the blanket on the exhaust side of the turbo?


Oh yeah - Turbo noise it has in _spades_. I love it - that's really the only reason I bought one...it doesn't do a single thing otherwise.


----------



## Vsandmnv (4 d ago)

MP81 said:


> Oh yeah - Turbo noise it has in _spades_. I love it - that's really the only reason I bought one...it doesn't do a single thing otherwise.


No noticeable gains then? That's a sad day, bbuuuttt.... I mean Turbo noise <Tim Allen GRUNTS!>


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Vsandmnv said:


> No noticeable gains then? That's a sad day, bbuuuttt.... I mean Turbo noise <Tim Allen GRUNTS!>


Nah - I mean, it's a short-ram, so it just sits in the hot engine bay, vs pulling from down lower like the stock airbox does. Any gains AEM or K&N (same company now, although different filters) show are likely due to the hood being up during a dyno session with a big ol' fan pointing at it.

But sound...it's got sound. After...the whole tree incident...my buddy who was fixing the car complimented it on the sound it makes.


----------

